# My white bird



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I just took a few pictures and got a couple of my one and only white bird. I don't think I've ever posted a picture of her. She's my little pride and joy.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I want her!..... , did you breed her?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

spirit wings said:


> I want her!..... , did you breed her?


Yes, I got two babies off of her this year and two last year. She's on the race team so she's only allowed to raise one round. I'll try to get some pictures of her babies. One is a blue grizzle and one is almost as white as she is. I would say if I ever let her go, I'll let you know, but I doubt she ever leaves here.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

do you give your birds anything extra like suppliments/vitamins, or anything in the water? Your birds look so healthy and calm.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

spirit wings said:


> do you give your birds anything extra like suppliments/vitamins, or anything in the water? Your birds look so healthy and calm.


It's camera trickery!! LOL
No, not really........they get vitamins once a week, ACV once a week, nothing special. They really aren't THAT calm..........they know somehow when I'm coming in the loft to just "visit" and when I'm coming in to catch them and take them away. It's like two totally different flocks of birds........the one on my arm......she's always been very friendly. Not sure why. I can go out and talk to her in the aviary and she'll drag her tail and coo for me. She's a sweetie.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Beautiful bird, Renee!

We have one with a very similar patch of coloration, but she is not a racer with that regal look .

John


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, she is gorgeous. I don't know what it is about white birds but their feathers seem to have a different texture than others. Her feathers are so smooth and pretty.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

She is just lovely, what a beauty!

Thanks for sharing her pic, Renee.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

She is a real beauty Renee! I love her!!

Lindi


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

She's stunning, Renee.
Thanks for sharing her with us.  

Would love to see some pictures of the babies, when time permits.

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

A MOST stunning pij, Renee!!

LOVE her "bling!"   

Love and Hugs

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

She is a beautiful girl Renee.

Margaret


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI RENEE, You have a very fine looking bird there and one that i would be proud to have in my loft.You know she is a white grizzle you can see it in the tail I bet she has red/orange eyes that is another way to tell a white grizzle from a regular white. Truly a very nice bird. .GEORGE


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*It is very pretty and looks fit as can be*



george simon said:


> HI RENEE, You have a very fine looking bird there and one that i would be proud to have in my loft.You know she is a white grizzle you can see it in the tail I bet she has red/orange eyes that is another way to tell a white grizzle from a regular white. Truly a very nice bird. .GEORGE


I would guess that this bird had alot more dark feathers when it was younger, a stork mark which has lightened all the way to tail marked.

Bill


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

george simon said:


> HI RENEE, You have a very fine looking bird there and one that i would be proud to have in my loft.You know she is a white grizzle you can see it in the tail I bet she has red/orange eyes that is another way to tell a white grizzle from a regular white. Truly a very nice bird. .GEORGE


George, I believe she has bull eyes.......but maybe they are so dark red/orange they look black??? I'll have to check. I know she's really a grizzle and that's the color I list on the the race sheet, but she's the only "white" bird I've ever had that flew good, or stuck around long enough to fly for that matter.......so I like to call her "white"......


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

jbangelfish said:


> I would guess that this bird had alot more dark feathers when it was younger, a stork mark which has lightened all the way to tail marked.
> 
> Bill


I don't remember her having more dark feathers. I'll have to look and see if I have any pictures of her when she was just a squeaker.


EDIT: I found this picture and I'm sure this is her and you are right. She DID have more dark feathers. I had a couple of "white" birds in 2006 but she's the only one that would have had a red band because I bought her at an auction and the club was an AU club with AU bands. My birds all had the white/gray IF bands. I don't THINK I bought any others.
EDIT AGAIN It was last year, 2007 that the bands were white/gray. They were yellow in 2006.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

She's beautiful.. My first two birds, one was pure white the other all white like yours, with a grey tail. I loved that color pattern. 

I like the picture of all your birds in the loft


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Just gorgeous Renee! Of course, I'm partial to "whites"  Love the healthy happy look about her too


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TheSnipes said:


> I like the picture of all your birds in the loft


I think that picture was taken one day when my husband fired up the riding mower for the first time that year. The birds always freak out when he does that. Eventually though, they just lay in the aviary and watch him ride by.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Yup, that's how it works*



Lovebirds said:


> I don't remember her having more dark feathers. I'll have to look and see if I have any pictures of her when she was just a squeaker.
> 
> 
> EDIT: I found this picture and I'm sure this is her and you are right. She DID have more dark feathers. I had a couple of "white" birds in 2006 but she's the only one that would have had a red band because I bought her at an auction and the club was an AU club with AU bands. My birds all had the white/gray IF bands. I don't THINK I bought any others.
> EDIT AGAIN It was last year, 2007 that the bands were white/gray. They were yellow in 2006.


This is the natural progression of Stork Marks or double factor grizzles or whatever you'd like to call them. They go through some very interesting changes, much more so than other pigeons.

Bill


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Lovebirds said:


> I don't remember her having more dark feathers. I'll have to look and see if I have any pictures of her when she was just a squeaker.
> 
> 
> EDIT: I found this picture and I'm sure this is her and you are right. She DID have more dark feathers. I had a couple of "white" birds in 2006 but she's the only one that would have had a red band because I bought her at an auction and the club was an AU club with AU bands. My birds all had the white/gray IF bands. I don't THINK I bought any others.
> EDIT AGAIN It was last year, 2007 that the bands were white/gray. They were yellow in 2006.


I do not think that bird is it. But the white that is sitting higher with a little tail color MAY be the one. As the bird you point out even has some colored flight feathers. And this would not have moulted out to white. Plus several colored areas around the head and neck whic i feel woulh stayed for the most part. The other bird shows some tail color that could have moulted in even more color. Just my view of what I can see in the picture


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Here's a couple of pictures of my white birds babies.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

LOL, this seems to be my day for agreeing with everything Robert says (course, that is easy to do anyhow  ) but I think it is the bird on top, too.

Beautiful babies, no matter who they belong to!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> LOL, this seems to be my day for agreeing with everything Robert says (course, that is easy to do anyhow  ) but I think it is the bird on top, too.
> 
> Beautiful babies, no matter who they belong to!


Well, I read what he said and I went back and looked at the picture and I went through some of my records. I don't find any lost white birds for that year except a couple that someone in my club gave me, which would mean they had IF bands on too (yellow bands) and I only remember buying two birds at the auction. The white one and another little blue bar splash that is on my race team. Both of those birds have red AU bands on and the little "white" bird in the picture has a red AU band, so I'm almost 100% sure that's her.


----------



## Eriduardo (Aug 28, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> Well, I read what he said and I went back and looked at the picture and I went through some of my records. I don't find any lost white birds for that year except a couple that someone in my club gave me, which would mean they had IF bands on too (yellow bands) and I only remember buying two birds at the auction. The white one and another little blue bar splash that is on my race team. Both of those birds have red AU bands on and the little "white" bird in the picture has a red AU band, so I'm *almost 100% sure *that's her.


Keyword ALMOST, lol


----------

